# Being Bald



## gman620 (13 Jun 2007)

I recently decided to go bald.  It isnt as bad as I thought it would be, except for the maintenance.  It takes me 3 months to go grow a beard, and I dont have visible stubble till about a week after shaving.  BUt on my head the hair grows like a weed.  My point is shaving is tough, ive tried lots of razors, I always have stubble patches no matter how many times I go over them, and the part of the transition front forward at the top to down at the bottom, it sort of swirls and its hard to go againt the grain.  I have seen a razor at Shoppers that is just for the head and it has special shaving cream, is it worth the 20 dollars? am I doing something wrong? is this normal? is this a weird topic?


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jun 2007)

gman620 said:
			
		

> ... is this a weird topic?



Yes.


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

~trying extremely hard to bite tongue~
You might want to try the "Favorite Razor" thread for more details...OMG


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2007)

Have you tried getting your head waxed? Some places (I've _heard_) will even let you wear your favourite latex or rubber outfit.

Nope. Not a weird topic at all; actually, sadly fitting for the recruiting forum here. 



Edit: typo


----------



## p_imbeault (13 Jun 2007)

Will he have time to shave his head everyday?


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Will he have time to shave his head everyday?


Am I missing something here?


----------



## gman620 (13 Jun 2007)

ok, I read the entire "favorite razor" section, no help.  wax my head? ive never waxed, but id think that would be kind of a rough time wouldnt it? (Understatement) im kinda partial to latex though


----------



## Wookilar (14 Jun 2007)

k, seriously now, here's what I've discovered since doing the same:

The hair on your head is extremely different from your facial hair, it is more coarse and grows much faster. This is normal and not just you. If you can get someone to help you shave, it is much easier on the swirly parts at the crown. I have tried a couple of different razors, electric clippers and a straight razor (not myself on that one, 9D is a trained barber ). When your hair is long, use the electric clippers to take it down as much as possible.
After that, it's just the old fashioned way with a razor. The straight razor does not work very well on your scalp (9D thinks it's because there is so much elasticity and movement in the skin up there). When right down to the wood, I use a Shave Oil, not a cream, it is much closer and helps condition the skin much better than a cream or gell. After a while, you will discover the right angles to get all the bumps and divets on your noggin, just takes some repitition.

And shaving everyday does take time and gets expensive in blades, you'll be lucky if you get two shaves out of one blade.

Wook


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Go with the waxing!!

It's not _that_ bad ... and lasts soooooo much longer!!   ;D   >


----------



## Reccesoldier (14 Jun 2007)

Been shaving my noggin since 2000.  I use shave gell and a mach 3 razor.  Takes me about 10 minutes to shave both my face and my head.  I get about a week out of a single blade (I only shave my head every other day now... used to do it every day)

The thing about shaving my head is that I never would have started if I hadn't been follically challenged in the first place.  It's hereditary, and after watching the old man walk out of the house with the gleam of his half bald skull dipping below the edge of his beret I swore I'd never look like that.  

But if I had hair... You'd have to order me to get it cut.


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Jun 2007)

I could claim to be the SME for baldness and gave up of trying to re-arrange the thatch, which resembled a tennis raquet, three decades ago. I use a clipper to clip it short and leave it at that, except for the use of a Mach 3 to frighten the few remaining hairs into submission.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *Go with the waxing!!
> 
> It's not that bad ... and lasts soooooo much longer!!*   ;D   >



Do tell. >








 ;D


----------



## Red 6 (14 Jun 2007)

How do you do that with the similes Journeyman? They're thicker than the topic of this thread.  ;D ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Jun 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> How do you do that with the similes Journeyman? They're thicker than the topic of this thread.  ;D ;D


It's one big one


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> How do you do that with the similes Journeyman? They're thicker than the topic of this thread.  ;D ;D


That one was actually stolen from Infidel-6...._he's_ the evil one with lots of free time   ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

Red 6 said:
			
		

> How do you do that with the similes Journeyman? They're thicker than the topic of this thread.  ;D ;D



I get it !!!

Thinning hair, or bald ... it's all good ... even better if it's greying!!   ;D


----------



## Fry (14 Jun 2007)

Here's some advice. During my first day at Borden a few years back, a guy sat there bald. The sgt asked him if he was always bald, the guy said yes. The sgt then asked him if he was trying to win one up on him by not having to go to his favorite barbour. The guy said no. He said every morning for the duration of the course, he wants to see it shaved. He was serious too, the guy's head was a mirror.


----------



## Prairie Cowgirl (14 Jun 2007)

My hubby always shaves his head.  He actually uses my ladies venus razors, and they work really well.  Course I do the spot check for him to see if he's missed anything.  His head is very smooth and he rarely cuts himself anymore.  F.Y.I., DO NOT use Nair on your head!!!! Hubby tried it on his head, even after I mocked him and tried to convince him that it was a really BAD idea.  He of course did it anyway, and suffered a little while because of it.  He keeps talking about waxing his head, or electrolysis, but I just look at him like he's nuts.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2007)

NAIR!!??!!

trust me ... that's as bad as wax!!


----------



## gman620 (15 Jun 2007)

Ok I bought the wilkinson sword shaving soap and a new mach 3. (Qauttro is junk) That was the greatest investment ever.  I wish I could send everyone free smples of the stuff, its pricy.  6 bucks for the soap and 6 for the brush, but it looks liek the soap will last forever and the brush is made in germany, I hope someone cares more than im geussing they do about this.  anyways thanks for all the advice.


----------



## adaminc (16 Jun 2007)

Dont buy that HeadBlade head razor, a friend of mine did, and he hates it, you have to shave with it differently (push instead of pull), and it uses old ass excel blades.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Jun 2007)

gman

Did you mention a shaving brush? I thought they had gone the way of the duplicating machine and the slide rule. If you use a brush, be sure to rinse it thoroughly each time and then, rinse it again. Hopefully you will then be able to air dry it. If not, you might get skin irritation and what used to be called a razor rash. Believe me, this is the voice of experience speaking.


----------



## gman620 (17 Jun 2007)

Well I had a friend whose dad owned an antique shop, and he always said, "older is always better" I spent alot of time trying to prove that wrong, but i rarely can.  This is another example, that brush and soap are amazing, I dont know why they are mostly done with.  I geuss the sanitary aspect.


----------

